# Just finished the last Space Wolf Book... question/spoilers...



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Space Wolves :smoke: Pretty cool chapter. Since I am not savvy enough to do the spoilers trick, this might be a good place to stop reading though in truth, this is probably more of a teaser than a spoiler...

Why do you suppose Logan Grimnar wants to keep the existance of the 13'th great company a secret? It's a nice change to see that the imperium also sports it's ancient warriors and not just chaos. Imagine Loken popping up somewhere on the 40k universe : )


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

I think he's simply worried about the inquisition popping up & looking at the Wulfen & then declaring the entire chapter as heretics. The Inquisition & SW dont get along that well already. They just need an excuse to do something about it IMO...


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree, although I would add that it might make the Chapter think that the Wulfen is controllable and take less steps to contol the beast. Especially among the bloodclaws


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Good points. It also occurred to me that with the existance of a 13'th company might be another red flag in terms of numbers. The Wolves are already over the accepted number of astartes (1000) for a chapter.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Spoilers are done like so:
[ spoiler ]The text I want to spoilerify.[ /spoiler ]

Once you remove the spaces there, that becomes:


The text I want to spoilerify.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, the Inquisition decided to poke it's head into "All things Space Wolves" awhile back and in both cases, got the crap kicked outta them & decided that it was just best to leave them alone. But even still, the Old Wolf (Logan Grimnar) isn't stupid in that he's not going to press the public knowledge of the small issues all Space Wolves have with the Canis Helix. Also, he's not going to do ANYTHING that might cast the 13th Company in a negative public light. Remember, the 13th Company is not lost. They're simply out doing (whatever it is) for Leman Russ and once they're done doing that, they'll return back to the Fang as their spot at the great table is still there, among the runes.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, he's just keeping them hidden up his sleeve. Probably some orders left by Russ to do so before he headed out to do whatever it is he's doing now. 
They'll all be back when the time comes.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

even in the first trilogy you see how edgy the inquisitor and ragnar are when they interact.

lets face it the wulfen coud easily be misinterpreted by the uninformed as a mark of chaos.
A beast within, transmogrification, the ritual of drinking from the chalice, the feral actions of blood claws when they first drink it.
Take a puritan inquisitor investigating that and you could have a founding chapter declared hereticus which would throw the imperium into chaos, especially if as abnett suggests there very purpose is to destroy another legion.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> even in the first trilogy you see how edgy the inquisitor and ragnar are when they interact.
> 
> lets face it the wulfen coud easily be misinterpreted by the uninformed as a mark of chaos.
> A beast within, transmogrification, the ritual of drinking from the chalice, the feral actions of blood claws when they first drink it.
> Take a puritan inquisitor investigating that and you could have a founding chapter declared hereticus which would throw the imperium into chaos, especially if as abnett suggests there very purpose is to destroy another legion.


Let's face it, the Inquisition dares not to fully pursue the Chapters/Legions for potential impurity, because if they did, not only would they probably turn every single Space Marine against the very Inquisition itself, but ultimately, against the Imperium itself (naturally not against the Emperor or his ideals/grand dream). That scenario is something that I think secretly frightens the entire Inquistorial nitwits, thus it helps keep them in check.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

well i certainly wouldnt want at least 1000 ancient superwarriors turning on your ass just as the friendly badass superwarriors decided to look the other way and whistle cumbayare
i think you have a pretty good point there


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Leman Russ Is Still Alive???!!!!


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

From what I can remember Russ and his wolfguard left the fang leaving only Bjorn behind, and never to be heard of again. Im hoping BL will touch upon the sunbject sometime in the future, but they probably wont.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Moriar the Forsaken said:


> Leman Russ Is Still Alive???!!!!


It's not sure if the AllFather is still alive or not (I hope he is), but I believe they found his armour somewhere (not sure if it was found on a daemon world, or if it was just a regular world in the Eye of Terror).


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

cheeto said:


> I like Space Wolves :smoke: Pretty cool chapter. Since I am not savvy enough to do the spoilers trick, this might be a good place to stop reading though in truth, this is probably more of a teaser than a spoiler...
> 
> Why do you suppose Logan Grimnar wants to keep the existance of the 13'th great company a secret? It's a nice change to see that the imperium also sports it's ancient warriors and not just chaos. Imagine Loken popping up somewhere on the 40k universe : )


I think it had more to do with the writers acting like kids in a sweet shop when writing the story line of the last two books, 
eg. 'space wolves and dark angels', 'yeah cool put them in'.
'huge chaos conspiracy', 'might as well do' 
'ragnar and a lost wulfen warband', 'OMG we GOTTA put them in'


Don't get me wrong i like the 13th company they where my first 40K army but william king wrote the 1st 4 and they where exelent i've read them about 3 times over and you could tell the story was leading some where but then those two got there hands on it and crapped on it from on high, i read them once just so i'd finnished what i started (so i don't put much thought into those books lol rant over).

Edited as im not sure what the rules are on swearing


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> It's not sure if the AllFather is still alive or not (I hope he is), but I believe they found his armour somewhere (not sure if it was found on a daemon world, or if it was just a regular world in the Eye of Terror).


Allfather is the name the Space Wolves have given the Emperor, not Russ. He's just known by his usual name or as the Wolf King.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lord Mephiston said:


> Allfather is the name the Space Wolves have given the Emperor, not Russ. He's just known by his usual name or as the Wolf King.


Yeah, after you brought it up, I did my "D'oh!" moment as I should've known "For Russ & the AllFather!" is one of their warcries.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, I was hoping King would eventually get to the point where Ragnar becomes a wolf lord. I hope he eventually finishes what he started and doesn't let those two *insert preferred per name here* anywhere near the series again!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

cheeto said:


> Imagine Loken popping up somewhere on the 40k universe : )


Huh, I wouldn't be too surprised...

He's somehow immune to a virus that destroys cells in seconds and is engineered to pierce ceramite, yeah - plus he can shrug of a retalitory *atomic* bombardment

From _A Thousand Sons_, the flaw in the Space Wolf geneseed; which turns them Wulfen-mode has always been present. It was more of an ace-card which Leman Russ was loathe to use, which we saw demonstrated in its full ruthless glory at Tizca

In the 41st millenium the Inquisition are more an organisation who rule unto themselves. I'm not saying they've strayed from the Emperor's light, but they would gladly persecute his genetic sons for the 'greater good' bullshit


----------



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

bobss said:


> Huh, I wouldn't be too surprised...
> 
> He's somehow immune to a virus that destroys cells in seconds and is engineered to pierce ceramite, yeah - plus he can shrug of a retalitory *atomic* bombardment



Sounds a little ridiculous I know, but he has shrugged off the planet killing virus attack once already...


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> Man, I was hoping King would eventually get to the point where Ragnar becomes a wolf lord. I hope he eventually finishes what he started and doesn't let those two *insert preferred per name here* anywhere near the series again!


Yeah, I'd kill for William King to do another trilogy to bring Ragnar current. Let's be honest though, in the last 6 books, Ragnar was a Wolf Lord in the (present) 40k Universe and all the stories have been some sort of re-telling of past events/memories/ect, so this'll be no different. At least we could see how 

Berek fell & how Ragnar avenged him
 & became the Wolf Lord he currently is.


----------

